# Another newie *



## Fabulous Lady Lumps (Jan 3, 2008)

Hello all,

I am new to this site after another Christmas of soul searching and realising maybe speaking to others in a similar position might ease the hurt.

My Hubby and I have been trying for 3 years now with no success. I was having terrible periods so was referred to a specialist. They realised that i had endemetriosis. I had a laparoscopy and the kind Doc agreed to check my tubes whilst he was in there. All endo removed and tubes fine. So then we thought we could start trying again. 

Another year on and still nothing so we go back to see the same doc who suggests maybe my husband should be checked. His first test came back with no sperm. His second came back with 14 but only 7 motile. The doctor suggested that we are added to the waiting list for ICSI and that my DH starts to have some sperms frozen. After the first we were called back as there were only 3 sperms which were twitching, not swimming and will most likely not survive thawing. Doc suggested he take Zinc, Selenium, Vitamin C and Vitamin E. So we rushed straight off to the chemist to get some and he is now taking them religiously!  

We now have up to 3 months to wait for our ICSI and doc says we should get the appointment any day now. 

I'm frightened about what all of this is going to bring, i'm scared stiff of injections and have never wanted one so much in my life! We've been muddling through up til now but really felt that i needed to speak to others who would understand and have experienced/will experience the same things. As much as my family and friends are incredible and supportive, they can't really understand. So if anyone else is in a similar position to me or anyone who's been there, i'd really like to hear from you. Maybe i can be of help to you too 

Sorry its a long message (hope i've done it right)


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

Morning and welcome to FF. Glad you found us!

Sorry to hear you are having difficulty in conceiving.

I am going to give you some links to other parts of the site that you may want to look at for more info, and where you can get general information, post questions, or just "get to know" others in a similar position.

Fertility information guides http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=181.0

ICSI general chit chat http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=31.0

Starting out and diagnosis http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=110.0

Endo http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=9.0

cycle buddies http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=68.0

male factors http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=35.0

there is even a thread for needlephobics...havent been following this myself but may be worth a look! http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=109445

Also in the locations area you can "speak" to people living near you, maybe at the same hospital!

You definitely have come to the right place for finding others in a similar position, all at different stages of the infertility journey......

Wishing you all the best for your treatment.


----------



## BAE (Sep 25, 2007)

Hi there, just wanted to say hello and welcome to FF. 
Hope that you get your appointment soon, one of the worst parts of IVF is the awful amount of waiting you have to do. 
Good luck with your tx
Love Bev xxx

P.S. My DH took selenium for 3 months before our ICSI and his sperm went from 4 million to 12 million so it can help.


----------



## eggsharer (Oct 22, 2007)

I would suggest taking the marilyn glenville fertility plus vitamins (instead of all the other individual ones) they do them for men and women - they aren't cheap at £30 pcm but have EVERYTHING in them proven to help with fertility. My clinic reccomended them. Me and DH took them (our problem was male factor) and i am now pregnant. Also she does a book you might find useful i got mine on amazon for a few quid it has lots of case studies in of people she has helped with their infertility just through nutrition. Lots of things can affect sperm like working conditions and so on and it talks about things good for endo and so on. very interesting i found. Other than taking the vits i didn't change my life at all (well except to stop smoking before treatment).

here is a link for info about the vits and what they contain and how it helps http://www.marilynglenville.com/supplements/fertility_plus_women_men.htm

Oh and i have fainted with injections my whole life i am literally petrified but really IVF is fine, by half way through DH was late home one day and i actually did my own so am now cured! Even the egg collection and transfer which i was nervous about were fine. 

Good luck x


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

Hello DandEJohnson, welcome to Fertility Friends. 

I am glad you have found us. You will certainly find lost of ladies here who have been there or are going trhough it at the moment so you can make friends with people who do understand what you are thinking and feeling.
The actualy physical process of IVF and ICSI is pretty straighforwrad - once you get past the fear/thrill of injections the hardest bit is actually the waiting afterwards. I would defeinitely recomend you join the cycle buddies when you start your tx. Sharing your journey with others going through it at the same time is incredibly helpful. Also, do check out the Male factors boards (you've been left links for these). Lots of suggestions on how to improve sperm quality.

Wishing you lost of luck on your tx. 

C~x


----------



## ♥keepinghope♥ (Nov 28, 2006)

hello and welcome

im not having icis were having ivf but all the same roller coaster this site is great for support and like you said only friends and family that cant have children them self can truly understand how you feel.

good luck for the future keepinghope xxx


----------



## emsy25 (Mar 18, 2005)

Hi,

Just wanted to say hello and welcome.

Emma
x x x x


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Hi

Welcome to FF    Sure you will find this site a godsend.

My DH has a low count and also his swimmers aren't the best either.  He took Zinc, Selenium and also Zita West's tablets for men (they are quite expensive).  His count has definately improved.

Wishing you all the luck in the world on your journey

x x x


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Tomorrow is Newbie Night in the Chat room at 8pm
- do pop in and say  To Caz & I
The chat room has various themed sessions each week, 
Details of these can be found on the main index page 
The chat room is open 24/7 with lots of support, fun & friendship to be found.
We already Offer one2one Chats by prior arrangement CLICK HERE


For help in getting into the chatroom  CLICK HERE


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hi and welcome to the site 

You have come to a fantastic place full of advice and support and i wish you loads of luck with everything.

Kate xx​


----------

